# elongatus



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello ,
Iwould ask , when i have a 1452 gallons aquarium... how serrasalmus elongatus can i take into the aquarium but that they wouldn´t kill each other...?
can i take elongatu with rhombeus in the big aquarium?
Or rhombeus with cariba or nattereri?

Thanks for answers!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

just put a bunch of pygos better


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

im gonna have to go wit red bellies


----------



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

but i would buy me elongatus and rhombeus ... can i put they in one tank? kill them each other?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

kotye1 said:


> but i would buy me elongatus and rhombeus ... can i put they in one tank? kill them each other?
> [snapback]1071868[/snapback]​


They will Kill each other ..
They are from the Serrasalmus family and are solitary fish .

Welcome aboard !!


----------



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

and with what a piranha can i hold serrasalmus rhombeus?
and with what a piranha can i hold serrasalmus elongatus in one aquarium?
i have heard that i can pygocentrus nattereri hold with rhombeus?

and what is with elongatus ?
Can i elongatus hols with nattereris too?
or with an other piranha?

thanks your board is very cool!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Hard to tell what you are asking, but......

If you do have a tank that large it would be possible to keep two serra species together. I think Rhoms have been breed in captivity in a 800g tank.

Im not too sure about elongatus but like i said if it really is 1000+g i don't think you would have a problem.

IMHO pygos would be better.


----------



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

ok but you think that i can take elongatus with rhombeus with a 6600 Liter Aquarium? How many elongatus and rhombeus i can put in them?
thanks


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

wow that'd be a HUGE tank, any pictures of it???

you could have like 60 mixed pygos

20 reds
20 caribe
20 piraya

that;d be an expensive feeding bill

you would have to drop in big f*cking animals, huge 30 pound turkeys and sh*t, or huge halibet or somethign like that


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Answers are in Red


kotye1 said:


> and with what a piranha can i hold serrasalmus rhombeus?
> None , a Rhombeous needs to be on his own
> 
> and with what a piranha can i hold serrasalmus elongatus in one aquarium?
> ...


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

if youc an afford that huge of a tank go ahead and try it and take pictures and share the results, its like he's be mixing a rhom and a red in a 75 gallon, its a 1400 f*cking gallon, dont leave the tank bare, have lots of wood and plants in it and it should be fine, the fish would probly only se eachother during feeding times


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

if u dont realize this serra's are bred all the time in captivity, in large ponds. u really think it would be $15 for a rhom that they take all the work to wild catch it and ship it back. there is only 2 that i know of that rnt bred in capitivity, elongs and manuelli. thats why both go for 100+ dollars(im not sure but i think irritans are usually wild caught). from what ive herd, ppl have kept serra's together in stupid occasions and usually they TOLERATE each other for a while, but i heard one guy put 2 elongs in a 540 and they kill each other in bout 30 mins, ive also heard of a guy trying the same thing and elongs hate anything in wit each other. id think the fact they dont breed em in captivity is a good suggestion not to try it. i think i would do something cool if i had a 1400 gall, maybe some rays and peacock bass


----------



## caliboy (May 28, 2005)

kotye1 said:


> and with what a piranha can i hold serrasalmus rhombeus?
> and with what a piranha can i hold serrasalmus elongatus in one aquarium?
> i have heard that i can pygocentrus nattereri hold with rhombeus?
> 
> ...


wtf?









what are you asking?


----------



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

the ask was , can i put rhombeus with a another piranha , in a 6600 Liters tank , there are over 1400 gallons...

and how i must make it (the piranhas putting in the tank?)

and what think you , kill them each other or not?
i would put in 5-6 nattereris and 2 rhombeus....
thanks


----------



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry , i cant so good english because im german.. but answer me plese..


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi there and welcome aboard,

You can't mix any of the serrasalmus genus. That's it, that's the bottom line. People say this and that, but, at the end of the day I reckon most people have had some kinda fatality when mixing.

If you want to keep more than one, the only options are those in the genus pygocentrus. These include nattereri, cariba, terns and piraya.

I am sure that if you decide to keep more than one rhom or mix rhoms with pygos, even with a 6000 liter aquarium, one day you will find one of your rhoms or pygos gone, it inevitable!!! It WILL happen!!!

Anyway, goodluck.


----------



## kotye1 (Jun 8, 2005)

But i senn a lot of members how have rhoms with other piranhas in one tank...
Why kill they not each other?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe because they have partitions separating the fish.

If you don't believe it, and have the money to waste, why don't you try putting a pygo and a rhom in the same tank and see how long they manage to keep away from each other...piranha have the nastiest teeth and superpoweful jaws so as where some cichlids might be super bad tempered, when a piranha gets into a "little argument" fish die!!

anyway, it seem that whatever advice I or anyone else for that matter give you, you already seem to have made up your mind!!!









Let us know what happens


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

kotye1 said:


> sorry , i cant so good english because im german.. but answer me plese..
> [snapback]1073734[/snapback]​


Wish I could speak German, always wanted to learn
but never put fourth the effort


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

where the hell did you get a tank that big?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Screw the seras, get pygos, like what everyone else is saying.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

hell man do what you want , just get some pics of this huuuge tank up!!









ian


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> just put a bunch of pygos better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add some pygo's


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

piranha98 said:


> im gonna have to go wit red bellies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try some redZ


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

get a huge ass group of pygos! feeding will be awsome!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Answers are in Red
> 
> 
> kotye1 said:
> ...


It can't be answered any better or more clearly than this.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

just get 60 mixed pygos, make the tank like a f*cking rainforest

drop in some 20 pound salmon VIDEO TAPE it and share it with us


----------

